# Hi, new here..my kitten is the devil's son!



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello everyone! I have a ginger tom cat called Monty who is 3 months old and he is driving me nuts :lol: 

He is very playful of course (he's a kitten!), but when he plays he BITES...my hands are a mess with puncture marks and my feet don't look any better...I am now having to wear shoes in the house 

He never scratches and always makes sure not to use his claws when playing, but surely that doesn't give him the right to eat me alive??

Is there any way I can stop him doing this? I don't want to hurt him of course and when I shout at him he shouts back haha


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Yep, there's something you can do. This is pretty typical for kittens, they don't really know they're hurting, and when you pull away in response to a bite, it triggers the "hey, it's trying to get away, better stop it" hunting response. To stop him. When he puts teeth on you, push IN firmly but gently, and make a sharp sound of pain. "OW" works, or a hiss also works. You have to do this each time, and never use hands (or feet) to play with him. Get some interactive toys like da Bird, fleece-ribbon-onna-string, or other things you can use to actively play with him. 



(The cost of the above advice is at least one pic of the terrible monster kitty).


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, we MUST have a picture! (or 10)

Cali was my biter when she was about that age. It took a while, but it really does work. What worked best for me was whimpering/yelping when she bit me or scratched me and placing her away from me whenever she bit me. She finally got tired of being ignored. But it did take a few weeks for it to stop completely.

Good luck.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, will try that asap. I will try and get some pics of the little devil. This morning I was having a bath and he nearly ended up in it except I caught him mid flight


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you for the advice, what I have done is said NO in a stern voice and walked away each time he went to bite...now he stops before he bites with a look on his face like: Oops I'm not allowed to do that!

I think he is a really clever kitty, he learns so quickly.


When he snuggles into my neck and puts his little paws on my face my heart just melts :luv 


I am getting a camera next week so will have some piccies soon. Don't they just grow so fast?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's great news! I can't wait for pictures! Take a lot, they DO grow up so quickly.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Glad to hear that your kitty is doing well and learning so fast. We must have piccies!! 8) 

rcat


----------

